# machine polishing for dummies



## legs (Nov 3, 2011)

gys, does anyone know if any detailers are running any introduction to machine polishing classes for beginners in the central Scotland area?

I quite fancy learning how to use one properly :buffer:

cheers


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Go on youtube buddy and type in Junkman.

Loads and loads of info from this guy for noobs.


----------



## Dave50 (Mar 14, 2013)

Agreed watch the junkman videos and go for it, or if you are not confident get a scrap panel to practice on. I've just done mine and am glad I did. It looks so much better in the flesh, it is hard work though.







[/URL] IMG_0887 by Dave254, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## legs (Nov 3, 2011)

cheers guys i'll have a look later, I was going to practise on my 106 runabout before I went near my focus.

cheers again


----------



## P4ulH40 (Jan 9, 2013)

legs said:


> gys, does anyone know if any detailers are running any introduction to machine polishing classes for beginners in the central Scotland area?
> 
> I quite fancy learning how to use one properly :buffer:
> 
> cheers


Where abouts are you am in Caldercruix and could show you how to use one and get great results too


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

Could start by having a gander at this http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=281047 :thumb:


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

Where u stay. I could come give u some pointers I'm around Glasgow area. What machine are you using


----------



## legs (Nov 3, 2011)

Clean ocd said:


> Where u stay. I could come give u some pointers I'm around Glasgow area. What machine are you using





P4ulH40 said:


> Where abouts are you am in Caldercruix and could show you how to use one and get great results too


im in west Lothian guys, I don't have a machine yet, but one will be getting purchased shortly.

thanks for the offers, i'll prob take you up on it at some point.


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

you cant go wrong with a da machine its when you start using a rotary that its easy to damage paint...get one of those megs g220v2 or kestrel machine or similar .get one of those small clarke suitcase generators too and then your fully mobile .shame your miles from Paisley


----------

